# How do I hook up my iPod to my 2008 Jeep Liberty?



## metal_head819 (Nov 8, 2007)

It has an AUX plug under the CD player...
but i cant find which adapter i need to buy???

help.....:upset:


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

What does the aux plug look like? If it looks the same as the headphone jack at the top of the iPod, all you need is a 3.5mm to 3.5mm stereo cable. They're cheap and universal - they'll work with any mp3 player, cd player, etc.

You may also want an in car charger for the iPod which uses the cigarette lighter to keep it charged.


----------



## metal_head819 (Nov 8, 2007)

No its not the same as the head phone jack...its slightly smaller.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

Then likely you need a 2.5mm to 3.5mm stereo adapter. Or a 3.5mm to 3.5mm male to male with one of these adapters: http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=2780

Or you could just buy this or something like it: http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Jeep-Liber...8507871QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL0801310986a3661


----------

